# Spring snow



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

possible 6-12 in the poconos of ne-pa ,nw nj ,upstate ny, i say bring it on Thumbs Up


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. we have had too easy of a winter. Its time for a good storm.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can have mine.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

they said around a foot in north central ma i dont take my stuff out until the 15th of april just to be sure


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah i don't take my stuff off either till the 15th of april or late, now just looking at the latest model runs, the storm may miss my area.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I had to take the spreader off today to use the truck, but its going back tomorrow...last week I wanted the snow but this week I'm ready for summer.


----------

